# pier fishing



## surffisher56 (Jan 30, 2010)

will be in the Pensacola area first week in april . Havent fished pier since old one was up, just want to try and catch a ling or king. My concern is I know pier rats can be funny about out siders!! what are some tips that can keep me from getting thrown off!!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

I would have posted up the Popcorn Picture, but I don't eat Popcorn. 

I hate the kernal husk.....


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm not a pier rat, but I think these 3 things might work.



1. Bring 1 case of Busch Light.



2. Explain your story.



3. Bring your "A" game & a sure shot.



P.S. bring beer for yourself if you drink.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

> *SaltAddict (2/9/2010)*I'm not a pier rat, but I think these 3 things might work.
> 
> 1. Bring 1 case of Busch Light.
> 
> ...


:clap

Busch not Light...Noone has been throw off in years..You are pretty safe..


----------



## Live4Fish (May 12, 2009)

i just suggest not to make anyone mad, i fish out there alot and some people just plain dont like me and 4 what reason i dont know but i just avoid them, you should be fine not too many hot tempers out there


----------

